# California Decides Which HSR Segment to Start First



## leemell (Nov 5, 2010)

This article describes the Central Valley route to be built first.


----------



## George Harris (Nov 7, 2010)

Two things not made clear: The terrain is easy so this makes a relatively problem free segment to build. As part of this same condition, the alignment is about as straight as it gets anywhere, so it makes a good section for high speed trials.

This part of the state is the strongest supporter of the whole concept, and instead of objecting like the population and political powers that be in the Bay Area, the population in the valley and political powers that be are saying please build it here. (This is also a very conservative part of the state politically. Go figure that one from the general thought process that left=pro-rail and right=anti-rail.)


----------



## Roadfool (Nov 11, 2010)

Woot! For once Fresno is going to be the first to get something cool.

Like George said, it makes sense to do the first test runs here because it's such a straight, flat route. The thing is, this is probably the area of the country that needs HSR the least because the San Joaquin is already so effective. The reason conservatives here are in favor of rail (beside us being the Valley and begging for any bone someone wants to give us) is that people here actually do ride the train. Amtrak is BY FAR the quickest and cheapest way to get anywhere between Bakersfield and Stockton.

The one problem I see with building it here is actually the San Joaquin itself. Unless the high speed trains are relatively cheap, I don't see a lot of Valley people paying the extra fare just to get to Merced or wherever a half-hour faster. This isn't a high-income area and most of the people I see on the train aren't commuting for business. I think the ridership numbers are going to be below the projections until the system gets connected to SF and LA. I just hope the whole HSR thing isn't seen as a failure by that time.


----------



## George Harris (Nov 11, 2010)

It also makes a great test track. The logical thing to do, that is if logic is involved, would be to then build Bakersfield to Palmdale next followed quickly by Palmdale to LA. If the "cross platform" connection at Bakersfield, or if done at Merced could get you *by train* across the mountain, ridership should jump significantly. Then build into SF after people start begging for it.


----------



## leemell (Nov 11, 2010)

George Harris said:


> It also makes a great test track. The logical thing to do, that is if logic is involved, would be to then build Bakersfield to Palmdale next followed quickly by Palmdale to LA. If the "cross platform" connection at Bakersfield, or if done at Merced could get you *by train* across the mountain, ridership should jump significantly. Then build into SF after people start begging for it.


I like that, it sounds right. On the other hand, the skeptic in me sees which is the next segment built when, being a political solution and will probably be far from optimal.


----------

